# New to smoking fish



## dave11 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for smoking grouper? I tried it for the first time today, and Ive never smoked fish before. Way to salty. Do you have to use a brine? Can you smoke just about any kind of fish? Whats the skinny?


----------



## dacdots (Jan 7, 2006)

Dave,hi and welcome.When I lived in Titusville Fla. we smoked fish a good bit.I always smoked fish in a open foil boat with whatever type of liquid and spices you like.The liquid helps keeping fish from drying out.You can marinate your fish then lay them right on the rack but you need to watch it close cause it wont take long to be done.Using a brine to me is just adding salt for no good reason.


----------

